# Can you know your MBTI type through blood type?



## pudding90 (Apr 6, 2010)

I found this article that categorized MBTI type with blood type, I just want to know if it's accurate.

btw, I'm an O+ and ISTP :crazy:

*Group1: Gatherer -* *Blood type B+*
INFP Idealist; INFJ Counselor; ENFJ Teacher; ENFP Inspirer

*Group2: Teacher - Blood type A+*
ENTJ Executive; ENTP Visionary; INTJ Scientist; INTP Architect

*Group3: Hunter - Blood type O+*
ISTJ Inspector; ISFJ Protector; ESTJ Guardian; ESFJ Provider

*Group4: Nomad - Blood type AB- ; A+/-*
ISTP Mechanic; ISFP Composer; ENTP Visionary; INTP Architect

*Group5: Warrior - Blood type AB- ; B+/-*
ESFP Performer; ESTP Promoter; ENFP Inspirer; INFJ Counselor

*Group6: Explorer - Blood type AB- ; O+/-*
ISFJ Protector; ESFJ Provider; ISTP Mechanic; ESTP Promoter


----------



## hustina (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm ENFP but my blood type is O.

I don't think blood type can automatically identify your MBTI since it's a combination of nurture and nature that shapes our personalities.


----------



## pudding90 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know, I just want to know if it's (somewhat) accurate :tongue:


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Interesting, but I wouldn't think so, especially since Blood Type Personality Theory is a pseudoscience with no scientific background...as in there are no correlation between personalities and our blood type.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

im an ENFP AB.. i don't think blood type has much to do with anything tbh.

plus ABs are very rare i think- it doesn't match up.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

Tridentus said:


> im an ENFP AB.. i don't think blood type has much to do with anything tbh.
> 
> plus ABs are very rare i think- it doesn't match up.


+1
AB types are quite rare. It seems to be overrepresented in your chart. Could you please link to the article you read?

btw: I'm AB and ENTJ.


----------



## kdm1984 (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a B+ INFJ. My dad is an O+ ENFJ and my mom a B- INTJ.

I don't think there's any association. Just why exactly would blood type affect personality (which is dictated by the brain) anyway?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

O+, INTJ. There's no link. The Japanese actually constructed a theory out of it though. You could probably find it on wiki.


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm an INFP, and my blood type is A+. So, it doesn't work for me.
I don't really see how the two things _could_ be related, though.


----------



## retypepassword (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm a type B and supposedly an INFP. Not sure if it's B+ or B-, and I'm not going to ask people to stick needles in me to find out. It says INFP under B+, but I still don't think there's a link.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

At first I was about to be all like, "UMMM, WTF, NO!!!"...but then I realized that I actually am A+. :dry:

Nonetheless...UMMM, WTF, NO!!!

In all seriousness, though, like Arioche said, there is absolutely nothing to suggest such a correlation in reality.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I know Japanese and some other Asian countries marry by "blood type compatibility" in some circles, as if it's some sort of personality indicator...the unfortunate truth is it really isn't, as i'm an A+ blood type ENFJ, and I should have B blood (not possible with two A+ parents).


In the end, it's like some have said, a pseudoscience and has no real basis in scientific study/fact, where the MBTI is something that has been tested, and tried for years with some degree of accuracy.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

How do people even know their blood types?!?! I do not know mine...


----------



## by every star (Mar 20, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> How do people even know their blood types?!?! I do not know mine...


I donated blood at a drive we had at my school once, and then I got this card from Hoxworth blood center in the mail that had my blood type on it.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

You could also ask your parents. It should be somewhere within the records of your birth and whatnot.


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Queen of Leaves said:


> How do people even know their blood types?!?! I do not know mine...


Many...many...many...many...many...surgeries...you get used to them asking that question after about the fifth one.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My parents don't know and I've never really needed to know...but now I'm curious hehe
I'm gonna call my doctor to check my medical records on Monday.


----------



## yesiknowbut (Oct 25, 2009)

It's bollocks.

Blood cells express thousands of surface antigens, the A, B and Rhesus types are just a few that happen to matter when you are swapping peoples' blood around. Why should they have anything whatsoever to do with personality type?


----------



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

That is strange... I have the blood type AB, and am also an INTP. Coincidence? I wish more studies would be performed on this topic. It intrigues me greatly...:mellow:


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

How strange, common MBTI types are in line with the common blood types (O, at least for Americans).

It's another one of those links, that's just too inconsistent. I do believe a bit in appearance and MBTI, simply through how certain types carry themselves will mold their faces.

I'm O+. the universal donor, who wants to buy my blood?


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm an ISFP & AB-

I fit into your chart, but I'd be surprised if it was truly accurate. In some cultures, they do believe blood type influences personality, so this is an interesting theory. Here's a video about it, that I got a kick out of. It made me glad to be AB, too.








Scruffy said:


> I'm O+. the universal donor, who wants to buy my blood?


Actually, O- is the universal donor.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

O really?

My bad.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Ab....intp


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

oooh just did a quick search. interesting.

*The Traits*

*Type O – The Warrior*

trendsetter 
loyal
passionate 
self-confident 
independent 
ambitious 
vain 
jealous

Read more: Japanese Blood Types :: Japan Visitor
​


----------



## thisisme (Apr 11, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> I'm an ISFP & AB-
> 
> I fit into your chart, but I'd be surprised if it was truly accurate. In some cultures, they do believe blood type influences personality, so this is an interesting theory. Here's a video about it, that I got a kick out of. It made me glad to be AB, too.
> 
> ...


cool...i'm o- but...we can only get o- right? or did i make that up?


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

thisisme said:


> cool...i'm o- but...we can only get o- right? or did i make that up?


That's right. You guys can give to everyone but only receive your own type. AB+ is the opposite, with the ability to receive any type but only give to their own type.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm an INFP with an O Blood type.


----------



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm INFP 
blood type O
but don't know my type is (+) or (-)


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm type AB- and I think, but I'm not sure, I'm INFP


----------



## Ehre (May 10, 2010)

A- INFP sorry, no correlation.


----------



## Arachnophobia (Nov 15, 2009)

O+ here. No correlation


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Type AB – The Humanist
•cool
•controlled
•rational
•sociable
•popular
•critical
•sometimes standoffish
•indecisive 

Indecisive is probably the only trait that fits me :S


----------



## Gaminegirlie (Jul 31, 2010)

omword this is so true for me! i'm B+
But i find out that lots of E's are O and AB
Could be something to this..hmm


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

INTJ and B+. Nope. How could it be? 
If blood type influenced personality, the same would be for any other phisycal trait as appearance, 
and old ideas (quotes due) as red haired people are witches and so would be true...


----------



## Troy Raven (May 26, 2010)

my enfp sis is B+ and my Infj mom is A+. i still don'n know my blood group though.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 20, 2010)

I have blood type A like my father. We're both INTJ's.
My best friend's blood type is O and she's an ISFP.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Extremely, extremely doubt there is any significant correlation.


----------



## Rachel25Lee (Jun 18, 2010)

*Deffence*

For a change of pace from the contradicting comments, I will say that my blood type matches up with the blood type, though I will say that the two aren't related much; I looked it up myself. But here's some more info (not listing MBTI types, but personality-wise):


A Blood Types

- The Perfectionists
Qualities:
Reserved, Patient, Sensitive, Responsible, Punctual, Obsessive, Stubborn, Conservative and Tense.
Compatibility:
A is most compatible with blood types A and AB.
Famous people with the same blood type:
George H. W. Bush, O.J. Simpson, Britney Spears, Alan Alda, Adolf Hitler, Lyndon B. Johnson, Richard Nixon.

B Blood Types

- The Individualists
Qualities:
Creative, Passionate, Strong, Animal loving, Optimistic, Flexible, Wild, Unsociable, Critical, Indecisive, Unpredictable and Unforgiving.
Compatibility:
B is most compatible with blood types B and AB.
Famous people with the same blood type:
Jack Nicholson, Luciano Pavarotti, Tom Selleck, Mia Farrow, Paul McCartney, Leonardo DiCaprio.

AB Blood Types

- The Rationalists
Qualities:
Popular, Sociable, Cool, Controlled, Forgetful, Critical, Indecisive, Irresponsible and Self-centered.
Compatibility:
AB is compatible with all other blood types. (A, B, AB, and O)
Famous people with the same blood type:
John F. Kennedy, Marilyn Monroe, Mick Jagger, Thomas Edison, Jackie Chan.

O Blood Types

- The Natural Leaders
Qualities:
Ambitious, Trendsetter, Independent, Loyal, Athletic, Robust, Passionate , Self-confident, Arrogant, Vain, Jealous, Insensitive and Ruthless.
Compatibility:
O is most compatible with blood types AB and O.
Famous people with the same blood type:
Ronald Reagan, Queen Elizabeth II, John Lennon, Paul Newman, Elvis Presley, Gerald Ford, Mikhail Gorbachev, Al Capone.


I don't know how this matches up with others; I haven't compared data yet, but here's some more info.


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

My dad (ISTJ) is and I (ENFP) are both type O. My mom (ISFJ) is type B.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i don't think so, the blood type allele has more to deal with regional things, at least.

i am a b-type and this is a chart of how b allele populated around the planet (i think pre coloinial era?!)


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm A+ INFP.


----------



## NayBug (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm a INFP and a A+ so mine is wrong.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm an INFP, but my blood type is A+. I'm pretty sure I'm not an INTP or an INTJ, and I am certainly not an extrovert.

....woah, but I just looked at the posts above mine, and maybe there is a correlation after all...


----------



## MilkyLatte (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm INFP and 0+

According to the chart I should be B+

And I'm as much an INFP as Obama is USA's current president... (in "me"-language that means that I'm really certain that I'm INFP :wink


----------



## Packey (Jun 20, 2010)

That's pretty much the stupidest idea I've ever come across.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Um...I don't know what my blood type is...:mellow:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

"Worked" for me, as I'm an ENTP A+. The only thing that would even SEEM to match up is the SJ frequency in America & its high % of O+ types. Both around 40-45%. 

But all A+ types as NTs? Impossible. My father's an ISFP A+. My ESFJ mother's a B+ I believe...

Fun little "system", but yeaahh. Worthless.


----------



## IcePick (Aug 19, 2010)

Blood type has no correlation to personality type. The Japanese already tried this theory and it doesn't match up. So because I am blood type B+ I should buy ribbed condoms only right? I knew a Korean guy who asked my blood type so he can figure out my personality. I just laughed. But it seems like a big thing in Asian countries that bloodtype = personality type which has unfounded truths.

B+ & ENTJ doesn't quite match up.

Check out the infograph:
phlebotomist.net/japanese-bloodtyping


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Weird that both me and my Dad fit, but my mum doesn't at all so it can't be right.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think there is any correlation.



MilkyLatte said:


> I'm INFP and 0+


Me too. Universal donor.


----------



## zerogravity (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm an INTJ and my bloodtype is AB+
I like how there's AB- on the first post but no AB+ lol


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I am O+ and ENTJ. I really think it has nothing to do with biology!


----------



## lammas (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm ENFP and my blood type is 0


----------



## SynergicAdvent (Nov 7, 2010)

...

I am also INFJ and B+. And I have a lot of the supposed B+ traits. Weird.
Still, I refuse to believe this is true. For now.


----------



## chaeriean (Jan 18, 2011)

Arioche said:


> Interesting, but I wouldn't think so, especially since Blood Type Personality Theory is a pseudoscience with no scientific background...as in there are no correlation between personalities and our blood type.


as opposed to mbti, which is _real science_.


----------



## Beatrice (May 1, 2011)

O: My dad is O+ and he's an ISTJ!!!


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

This idea makes no sense. There are fewer blood types than MBTI types. The distribution of blood types is highly asymmetrical. The most common types (in the US, but likely in general) are O+ and A+. Both of those combined make up over 60% of the population. The next most common type is B+, with 8.5% of the population. That's a huge difference. Also, from my understanding, blood types are genetic and MBTI is not. 

Furthermore, in my own family this is completely illogical. My mum, my grandpa and myself are all O+. We are ISFJ, INTJ and INTP, respectively. Two of the rarest types and one of the most common types would not share a common blood type if this theory were true.


----------



## esidebill (May 25, 2011)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I am O+ and ENTJ. I really think it has nothing to do with biology!


Your brain is quite biological.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

no. 

A+ ENFP me (ENFP - AB-/B+)
A+ ESFJ mom (ESFJ - O/AB-)
O- INTP dad (INTP - AB-/A)

aaaand none of us work out lol.


----------



## Waveshine (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm an INFP with O+ blood. I doubt that MBTI and blood type are related to each other.


----------



## Tahlia (Dec 14, 2009)

INFP - Type O


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I think there could be a way to sort MBTI sterotyped types into blood type personality stereotypes, but that is all. I see no actual accurate gauge or correlation.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

I say no for me.

I'm an INFP O+ vegan.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

pudding90 said:


> *Group3: Hunter - Blood type O+*
> ISTJ Inspector; ISFJ Protector; ESTJ Guardian; ESFJ Provider
> 
> *Group5: Warrior - Blood type AB- ; B+/-*
> ...


Works for my sister (ESFP) and father (ESTP), who are B+.

My mother and I, however, are O+; she's an INFJ and I'm an INTJ. Doesn't work at all for us.


----------



## Naama (Dec 5, 2010)

i dont know my blood type, but its obvious that the article is bullshit


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 30, 2010)

INFP - O-
I am seeing a lot of INFPs with the O blood type, but I guess thats to be expected since its the most popular blood type.


----------



## Shadmax (Dec 27, 2011)

INFP - Type O


----------



## AnAngelFalls (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine matches... INFP - B+


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm an INTJ, and my blood type is O.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh wow, MBTI and blood type lol

B- INTJ


----------



## SugaSkull (Jan 15, 2012)

I was just reading the cartoon thread about this... well I kind of relate to some of the A qualities (mine is A+), it doesn't fit MBTI wise then, because I'm an INFP. o.o


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, it was a match for me, but I share my blood type with my dad and his type didn't fit with it. So yeah.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Well I was reading up on the Japanese theory of blood type:

Japanese blood type theory of personality - Informationism

A Day in a Life: What does your blood type mean?

Ill admit my sources arent great. I will find some more.

In any case I think it's just a load of gibberish.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

soya said:


> I don't think there is any correlation.
> 
> 
> Me too. Universal donor.


gah! You O+s are NOT universal donors, O-'s are. 

You people are going to end up _killing_ someone one day. >_>


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, according to this article A+ correlates to being an ISFP. I iz a Nomad!

Because I'm certainly not an NT. 

That's kind of interesting that mine was right.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> gah! You O+s are NOT universal donors, O-'s are.
> 
> You people are going to end up _killing_ someone one day. >_>


"You people"

...no, I 'm not, because anyone who would take my blood to give to another would make sure of compatibility, regardless of how mistaken I may be as an individual.

Don't be so dramatic.


----------



## peevish.INFP (Jul 9, 2012)

B+❤infp


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

What in the world does blood type have to do with personality?

I can't believe there are actually people taking this seriously.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

pudding90 said:


> *group4: Nomad - blood type ab- ; a+/-*
> istp mechanic; isfp composer; entp visionary; intp architect


omg i'm an istp and my blood type is a+ it works it works guys it's all trueeeee!!!


----------



## little (Sep 22, 2012)

I find it unlikely. I doubt the type of blood (or facial features, etc) has any connection with personality.


----------



## GENIUSandVIOLENCE (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't think there's supposed to be any link, but mine happens to be correct. INTP and AB blood type. Though where's AB+ on the original post? They all seem to be AB-, or I'm really tired and my mind is playing tricks on me...


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

No way. That would be about as accurate as typing someone based on what sort of food they eat.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, I'm an INTP and O-. I strongly doubt there's any correlation at all.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

INTP with O-. I doubt there's a correlation, as @_LeaT_ stated.

OP, is your original post trying to build up on Japanese blood group theories?

I also find it a stretch to pin even most xNTP types as A(-/+) or AB-(?) types.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

A- and INFJ. I would think blood type wouldn't affect psychological differences as much as physical. I read an article corelating blood types with cravings... which ended up being accurate in my case. It also details what to eat.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

A+ infj


----------



## In_The_Fade (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think for a second that it means anything, so it kinda blew my mind that mine was correct. B+ INFJ.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Aw man -__- I was really hoping mine wouldn't work, because I don't think it can possibly have anything to do with it. Unfortunately, mine does >.< Nomad group, since I'm A+. Though, with my type, I could also be A-, AB- or O+/-, so it already has a 5/7 chance of working. (Even though there are supposed to be eight blood types. >.< What ever happened to AB+?) But yeah, that's a 70% chance. They probably just try to cover all their bases, and if anyone's doesn't match up, they probably only have to chance one letter to make it fit, so they can say the person just mistyped them self. Like, for me (pretending the AB+ type doesn't exist for some reason) the only types an ISTP can't be are B+ and B-, but those are both covered if I'm an ESTP. Someone could say "You just think you're an introvert because you're shy, but you're clearly just a shy extrovert!" INFJ also works with the B types, so someone could say I was mistyped because they have the same functions, just in a different order. Anyway, they're all big fat cheaters.

Still, though, curiosity gets the best of me, and I'm probably gonna look up the blood type personality theories by the end of the day.


----------



## Vanishing Point (Oct 2, 2012)

Infj 0+


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol. No. That's worse than visual typing.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> How do people even know their blood types?!?! I do not know mine...


I know right? I wanna know mine.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

B+ ISFP. Close!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

INFP and my blood type is A...+ or -, can't remember.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> I know right? I wanna know mine.


I just asked last time I had a blood test.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

leafstone said:


> I just asked last time I had a blood test.


Haven't taken a blood test in years, hm, might have to change that.


----------



## bales33 (Aug 8, 2012)

My blood type is O- and I'm an INTP.

P.S. There seems to be more O negatives here then the statistics would lead a person to believe. Not to mention that within just two different pages there is three INTP's with O-.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

themartyparade said:


> Haven't taken a blood test in years, hm, might have to change that.


Yes! Do it! Double advantage of figuring out your blood type and making sure everything's ok with you. ^_^


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I am INTJ but my blood type is A- (about 95% sure it's A-). I am quite skeptical of this theory, as personality is more shaped by a mixture of genetics and how we're raised. There would be much more to personality than is dictated by blood type. I call B/S on that "article" if you could call it that.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm A+ and I don't see how this has anything to do with MBTI. I'm not an NT for one (though I have my moments).


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> How do people even know their blood types?!?! I do not know mine...


Mine was checked at birth and my parents remembered it or wrote it down. I also know their bloodtypes and my brother's.

This theory doesn't make much sense to me. I know it's popular in Japan, but why would the antigens on your red blood cells have any bearing on your personality? It's about as useful as astrology IMO.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

themartyparade said:


> Haven't taken a blood test in years, hm, might have to change that.


I know because I've given blood a couple of times. You could do that, if you're allowed. I know some people can't. My mom can't because they think she has mad cow disease, because she was in Germany 30 years ago.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

Arioche said:


> Interesting, but I wouldn't think so, especially since Blood Type Personality Theory is a pseudoscience with no scientific background...as in there are no correlation between personalities and our blood type.


A lot of things started out as pseudo-sciences.
People adopted a "clean = healthy" stance on a theory that bad smells lead to illnesses.
It worked, and eventually people found out about germs. 

Pseudo-science is a requirement of science.
Making an observation, then making a theory that'll eventually be replaced by a better theory that comes with more observations.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs (May 31, 2012)

Interesting. I'm an INFJ, yet I have type A positive blood, and enneagram 2.
So, maybe it's for enneagrams instead of personality types?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP/O+ 

I don't think there's a correlation between the two.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Kincsem said:


> No way. That would be about as accurate as typing someone based on what sort of food they eat.


All INFJs eat hamburgers. You lose. :laughing:


----------



## Ironweaver (Sep 8, 2012)

I believe that correlating blood types with personality is utterly ridiculous.

INTJ/O+, if that means anything to you.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Ironweaver said:


> I believe that correlating blood types with personality is utterly ridiculous.
> 
> INTJ/O+, if that means anything to you.


Well I'm O+ and not INTJ so...absolutely, the theory's airtight. :tongue:


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't eat beef! My life is all a lie. I DON'T KNOW WHO I AM ANYMORE!


----------



## JessicaKL (Nov 15, 2012)

No, you can't. I'm brand new here and even I know that.


----------



## 2Thumbs (Jan 27, 2012)

Bloody hell, daft as a brush question.


----------



## millestelle (Sep 8, 2010)

Even though I love reading about blood type personalities, it is truly bullshit (google the history behind it!). But interestingly, these are MBTIs and blood groups of people in my family (sorry, I don't know the + or -):

AB - ISTP
O - ESTJ
B - ENFP
A - INTJ


!!

:laughing:

What are the chances!


----------



## I am me (Mar 4, 2013)

Not accurate.


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Can someone explain the "nomad", "explorer" etc titles for me? It's the part I like <3

My blood type doesn't match the chart either.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't have any blood


----------



## Midknight5000 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm borderline INFP/INTP and I have A+ blood so it might be related.


----------



## Tasnim (Jan 26, 2014)

ENTP. Or INTP, I have blood type A+


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute. No chance in hell of being related, but cute. 

ESTP - AB+

Every blood type is compatible to donate to me but I can only give blood to other AB+.  I'm a taker, not a giver.


----------



## autumntorrent (Mar 6, 2014)

No I wouldn't think so


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

@pudding90 no idea where your article is from but those are the wrong genotypes, which could be why no one is matching :laughing: it actually goes like this:
(explorers can be all of them, but are usually negative)
*A=Warrior+-, Teacher+-, Explorer -
B=Gatherer+, Nomad+-, Explorer-
O=Hunter+-, Gatherer+, Explorer-
AB=Warrior+-, Teacher+-, Nomad+- Explorer-*

i'm A+ and warrior


----------



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm B+ and ESFJ. Interesting.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Interesting. While I don't think it's particularly accurate, my blood type is A+ and my type is ENTP


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Someone did a poll on here for this. Sorry to blow your theory, I'm an ENTP and O+.

This one I found does it by temperament: 

http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/280426-what-your-blood-type.html#post8621858


----------



## Bantalimon (Oct 26, 2014)

Well im a- and even though im an infp im very close to intp since i do think alot and it depends on my mood.


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

pudding90 said:


> I found this article that categorized MBTI type with blood type, I just want to know if it's accurate.
> 
> btw, I'm an O+ and ISTP :crazy:
> 
> ...


Same here, what the?!


----------



## Miss Emily (Dec 12, 2014)

I am an INTJ. My blood type is B+, not A+.


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

*Types? MBTI type: INFJ​blood type: 0+/-​ stereotype: bastard​...*


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow, this is even sillier than the eye colour question. No, you can't know your MBTI type by your blood type. 

My whole family (5 of us, or 6 if I include my boyfriend) have A+ blood and we all have different personality types (INTP, INTJ, INFP, ENFP, ENFJ, ESTJ). So... 6 different MBTI types, one blood type.


----------



## silentemma (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm O- and INFP


----------



## Bassball_Batman (Aug 5, 2015)

Since I wasn't brought up to believe horoscopes or the Japanese theory of Personality Blood Types, I would lean toward saying they don't correlate. If I were brought up in those things, I might believe them since everything I see theorized/commonly accepted on the web about my factors (phlegmatic, sanguine-leaning Blood *B+* ENFP Pisces) does a lot of fitting me like a glove!

To expand on it... 
They say the temperament of _Phlegmatic_ or its replacement _Supine_ (_Galeucic_ as my fav term for it) is commonly linked to my sign of Pisces (even though I'm more neutral _Phlegmatic_, I think), mixing it with _Sanguine_ (the other temperament I think I'm more of) is commonly what ENFP is believed to be (and seeing ENFP<-->ENTP is my range), and it's commonly held that the purest _Galeucic_ (_Supine_) is INFP, which someone on another thread linked to Pisces (its element as water), which is not my MBTI, but it's super close... and to bring up _Sanguine_ again (which means "blood"), that's how the Japanese define the _*B*_ Blood type, and mine sure is *B+*. And now you're sharing a finding of one MBTI in my range, ENFP, under Blood *B+*. Coincidence? Probably, but a very eerie one, I'll say!

Even though I haven't *once* seen their correlations guess me all wrong, I see these things don't match up so accurately for that many other people. I still doubt there's any real correlation, just an incredibly eerie coincidence in my case.


----------



## reese1297 (Apr 22, 2017)

*i n f j // b +*


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I think this list is nonsense!

But to play my part ...
I am an ENTP and blood type is B-




pudding90 said:


> I found this article that categorized MBTI type with blood type, I just want to know if it's accurate.
> 
> btw, I'm an O+ and ISTP :crazy:
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

frozenmusic said:


> My whole family (5 of us, or 6 if I include my boyfriend) have A+ blood and we all have different personality types (INTP, INTJ, INFP, ENFP, ENFJ, ESTJ). So... 6 different MBTI types, one blood type.



Are you a medical clinician?
You know the blood types of every member in your family AND your boyfriend?
Wow!


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

What type has the most midi-chlorians?


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i'm O+ and pretty sure not xsxj


----------



## ravioliravioli (Apr 4, 2017)

I think my blood type is O. And I honestly doubt personality is linked to blood type in the slightest. How I think shouldn't have anything to do with what kind of blood I have. They're just two different things.


----------



## MARIEC (Jun 8, 2020)

INFP-T myself and my boyfriend are Type O- RH-


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

34% of the world population is A+.
38% is 0+.

Answer: No.


----------



## Jae7 (Jun 23, 2020)

pudding90 said:


> I found this article that categorized MBTI type with blood type, I just want to know if it's accurate.
> 
> btw, I'm an O+ and ISTP :crazy:
> 
> ...


Honestly, I think that this theory is totally inaccurate. I am a Blood type A INFJ-T, and many kpop idols that I know of that has the type INFJ has the blood type A, such as Svt's Wonwoo, Svt's Woozi, Got7's JB, EXO's Kai, Treasure's Yoshinori, and I-Land contestants Heesung, Yoonwon, and Daniel. Barely any other idols that doesn't have the blood type A have the MBTI type INFJ.


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

No. 

But I will only date O negative. 

Their blood is mine.


----------

